# Adding a trolley line



## aclauzon (May 8, 2012)

All,

Somewhat of a newbie question I'm affraid... I'm adding a tram line to my garden railway and was considering the LGB automatic shuffle. Does anyone have experience with using it in an outdoor setting?

Thanks!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

We use the LGB unit at our Christmas show and it works very nicely.


The electronics for the reversing circuit are in the fake dirt bumper at one end of the track. It rests on the rails, my recommendation would be to be able to remove the track as far as the track connectors when you are not running. I can't imagine that water from the surface, during a heavy rain would do it any good. This would require removing and replacing about 2-3 feet of track each time your want to run the trolly.



I have a reversing unit made by PH hobbies, now out of business (I think), that hooks on close to the transformer and can be kept well off the ground and under cover. I think that several different units out there that can be separated from the track and ground.

Chuck


----------

